# How to start? san joaquin country



## michael96849 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi I really want to be a EMT/Paramedic and don't know how to start. Education wise I have my high school diploma, and am finishing my first year towards a bachelors degree in criminal justice. I live in the San Joaquin county area and wanted to know what schools are in the area and how to start. If anyone could give me some advice it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cranialnerve (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, I guess this is a good place to start as I am familar with your area.
I have heard very good things about the EMT Program at Modesto Junior College. It will take you 2 semesters to complete. First semester you will complete your EMR coursework. Then second semester, you enter the 6 unit EMT class/Lab.

While working on your bachelors degree and EMT, take an Anatomy/Lab, and Physiology/Lab course.

Once your finish your EMT program and pass your NREMT, find a part time EMT Job. In your area, Protransport-1(IFT), would be your best bet.

After 6 months at the EMT position, you can apply to Calif State Univ, Sacramento's Paramedic Program. This is one of the best Paramedic Schools in California. This program will be FULL TIME for 1350 hours. 

You will complete all of the didactic course work at the campus 3 days a week 8 hours a day. During the didactic phase, you will also do a 4th, 12 hour day on occasional weeks, rotating through local Sacramento hospital's OB, ER, & OR's for 100hours. 
At the end of didactic(roughly 2 semester's), you will spend 1 week in Alabama doing special EMS training on a grant funded by FEMA(all expenses paid including airfare).
After your return from Alabama, you will begin your full time hospital clinical rotations(roughly 3rd semester) and you will be able to complete all of your ER, OR, OB, Ambulatory care, rotation in Modesto as CSU Sacramento has a contract with Doctors Medical Center of Modesto(this saves you over 2 hours a day in commute time) depending on what part of SJ county you live in.
Finally, you will begin your ALS field internship on Ambulance(4th semester=480hrs) availble in the Manteca/Modesto area. Then prepare and sit for the NREMT-P.

You have an exciting road ahead of you with some excellent schools in your area. I wish you all the best.


----------



## itserik1234 (Mar 30, 2012)

A great great school, which you only need to take for a month and a week is, abrams college in Modesto. I took it last year and it was a really fun class and Bob which is the main instructor his really good and knows his stuff. They have a 70%+ passing rate which is better than the 40%+ passing rate at MJC and it's obviously shorter. The class meets friday, saturday and sunday between the hours of 8am-6pm but it goes by fast because of the stories and overall fun you have in class. It's really laid back but at the same time learn EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING you need to know to become a great EMT-B. I recommend this school out of ALL the schools in the area. ^_^

Good luck with everything!


----------



## itserik1234 (Mar 30, 2012)

cranialnerve said:


> Hi, I guess this is a good place to start as I am familar with your area.
> I have heard very good things about the EMT Program at Modesto Junior College. It will take you 2 semesters to complete. First semester you will complete your EMR coursework. Then second semester, you enter the 6 unit EMT class/Lab.
> 
> While working on your bachelors degree and EMT, take an Anatomy/Lab, and Physiology/Lab course.
> ...



what do you need to get into the CSU paramedic program, besides your NREMT-B cert? and all the hours and such?


----------

